
How Boredom Can Boost Creativity - kernelv
http://m.nautil.us/blog/how-meaning-withdrawal-aka-boredom-can-boost-creativity
======
Shengbo
Next up on the front page: "Breathe to become more creative."

> [http://www.wired.com/2010/10/feeling-sad-makes-us-more-
> creat...](http://www.wired.com/2010/10/feeling-sad-makes-us-more-creative/)

> [http://nautil.us/issue/20/creativity/to-be-more-creative-
> che...](http://nautil.us/issue/20/creativity/to-be-more-creative-cheer-up-
> rd)

------
spanko_at_large
[http://nautil.us/issue/20/creativity/to-be-more-creative-
che...](http://nautil.us/issue/20/creativity/to-be-more-creative-cheer-up-rd)

[http://www.wired.com/2010/10/feeling-sad-makes-us-more-
creat...](http://www.wired.com/2010/10/feeling-sad-makes-us-more-creative/)

Clearly everything boosts creativity

------
thomasfl
Boredom is the best way to boost creativity. Forcing yourself to sit in a
really boring place without the stimulation of a cell phone or a laptop, and
only a pen and a paper, works wonder. Intake of psychoactive drugs, makes you
high or low, and thus can help you get started, but is not recommended. Note
that I am talking about caffeine, alcohol and nicotine when I say psychoactive
drugs. Stronger substances is of course not recommended at all for creative
work.

------
nether
boredom, cheerfulness, melancholy [1], guess everything makes us creative

[1] [http://www.wired.com/2010/10/feeling-sad-makes-us-more-
creat...](http://www.wired.com/2010/10/feeling-sad-makes-us-more-creative/)

~~~
bathMarm0t
It's almost like creative people are individuals; breathing beings who
experience complex lives. Lives that will later be scrutinized and categorized
by others trying to figure out the "secret sauce" to humanity's most prized
possession.

------
dhfromkorea
Interesting read. Recently I conceived a similar relationship between boredom
and long-term productivity and wrote a blogpost about it.
[http://www.dhfromkorea.com/boredom-is-
powerful/](http://www.dhfromkorea.com/boredom-is-powerful/)

